

Porting to Emscripten - rnyman
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2014/11/porting-to-emscripten/

======
AgentME
One thing missing from the article: If you have a fullscreen mode, provide an
alternative to the escape key for opening menus or whatever action you had
bound to that key, because the browser interprets escape as a command to exit
fullscreen mode. Plenty of the Humble Bundle asmjs games didn't get this.

------
pmalynin
So when can we see Firefox ported to Emscripten?

~~~
corysama
While you are waiting: [http://badassjs.com/post/73526882798/webkit-js-its-
happening...](http://badassjs.com/post/73526882798/webkit-js-its-happening-
for-real-with-emscriptens)

------
bobajeff
I can't wait until the tooling gets to where I don't have to debug natively
first.

I perticularly ran into issue dealing with unimplemented functions in some
POSIX libraries. Then I tried to use the source maps in a debug build to find
out when and where they were being used during runtime because they would stop
the rest of the program. Unfortunately I couldn't compile the debug build
because emscripten kept getting stuck in the linking phase (I had to force
quit). I hope one day this all works as well as the Android NDK.

------
captaincrowbar
This looked like great news until I came to "Heavy use of threads is also
going to be a problem since Emscripten doesn't currently support them."

Sorry, this is a total showstopper for me. I'll check back when Emscripten
actually lets me use more than 1/4 or 1/8 of the CPU.

~~~
bobajeff
According to this document Jukka Jylänki is working on it:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t3AwIGGaM-4Z9UZM2jpF6...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/t3AwIGGaM-4Z9UZM2jpF6KA/htmlview?pli=1#gid=0)

~~~
marcosscriven
Oooh - how did you come across that? I had an idea for a way to do this
[https://groups.google.com/forum/#!searchin/emscripten-
discus...](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!searchin/emscripten-
discuss/marcosscriven/emscripten-discuss/gjjJcCF-Tz8/d1BtJjUuKOgJ)

------
flohofwoe
Shameless plug for my MIT licensed, experimental, mini C++11 multiplatform
engine which has been designed specifically with emscripten in mind:
[http://floooh.github.io/oryol/](http://floooh.github.io/oryol/)

------
dbpokorny
This is great news, it feels like the future is finally starting to arrive.
Check this out: [http://jamesfriend.com.au/pce-
js/](http://jamesfriend.com.au/pce-js/)

